# One - Male - Edinburgh UK



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Country: Scotland
State/Region: Lothian
City/Town: Edinburgh
Number of rats: One
Gender: Male
Age(s): Approx 14 months
Name(s): Riley
Colours: Black Mismarked Hooded
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Aggression shown towards the other male he was living with. To old for neutering to be of help. Also showed aggression towards people while in the cage. Outside of the cage never any issues.Will probably have to live alone.

Temperament: Apart from these tantrums he is a real sweetie and loves belly rubs in his hammock in the morning.
Medical problems: Slight URI , On baytril is clearing nicely

Transport available: Within Edinburgh Yes.

Pictures:



















Video :
Includes another Male jack. Not for rehoming.

http://s249.photobucket.com/albums/gg237/lil-mizz-b-f/The Boys/?action=view&current=P5310173.flv


Preferred donation: None , unless i am to deliver , then i would appreciate Â£5 for petrol.


----------

